# Clydesdale with recurring feather mites



## sasha1414 (23 June 2014)

Hi,
I have a just turned 4 year old Clydesdale mare who has had frequent bouts of feather mites and then as a result a tendency for mud fever. I have had this treated multiple times with the vet giving her courses of dectomax (2 injections 2 weeks apart), the last being only a month ago however she's already itching and getting some scabs. All her feather was clipped off last month which didn't seem to have much of an effect on keeping the mites at bay and also meant she was prone to sunburn on her legs. I've purchased some nettex feather mite powder in an attempt to keep them at bay but would really like some advice from others who have this problem. I've read that feeding a supplement aimed at horses prone to skin allergies can help keep the horse comfortable and less itchy so wondered if anyone has had any success with this. Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## mjcssjw2 (23 June 2014)

mmm, i cant seem to keep my horse free of the ******* either, but then i notice a lot of the horses at the yard stomping and chewing there heels is just there owners dont 
i wash with dermoline every time i catch my horse having a go at his heels, I use some stuff lime sulphur solution that you dilute and put it on there heels it stinks (of eggs) but seems to be pretty good and when i get desperate i frontline him, but i wouldn't recommend that if his heels are sore/weeping


----------



## Tiddlypom (23 June 2014)

sasha1414 said:



			I've read that feeding a supplement aimed at horses prone to skin allergies can help keep the horse comfortable and less itchy so wondered if anyone has had any success with this. Thank you in advance for your help!
		
Click to expand...

A good general supplement such as Pro Hoof or Balance, plus micronised linseed and salt, are good for general health and particularly skin health. It certainly helps my mite and dermatitis prone cob.

Ditto the above comment about using dermoline shampoo occasionally in addition to this.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (23 June 2014)

I try to keep legs dry, as IME wetting the skin makes it more irritated - like wetting excema - I clipped the feather off in early spring and we stopped feeding haylage, went back to hay which seems to have made quite a difference.  I spray her legs with tea-tree mist, if I do see her Brewer's yeast in her feed.
This regime has been more effective than anything else, including Dectomax.


----------



## sasha1414 (23 June 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions, I'll arm myself with some dermoline shampoo and a good supplement to help keep her skin healthy. I don't think she'll ever be completely rid of them but hopefully I can keep them at bay and make sure she's happy and comfortable.


----------



## cambrica (23 June 2014)

Frontline works well, then follow up with pig oil and sulphur.
We used to use that on a shire we had after being recommended it at the Heavy horse show. Works a treat but patch test first.


----------



## Cahill (23 June 2014)

cambrica said:



			Frontline works well, then follow up with pig oil and sulphur.
We used to use that on a shire we had after being recommended it at the Heavy horse show. Works a treat but patch test first.
		
Click to expand...

2 treatments of frontline a week apart cleared mine and didn't have to take feather off.
always have pig oil and flowers of sulphur in my tack room


----------



## sasha1414 (23 June 2014)

Thanks for the frontline advice, can I ask what form do I need to buy it in and where do I apply it? Sorry that sounds really basic, I mean do I need drops applied to a certain part of the leg or is there a spray that needs to be applied to the feathers?


----------



## deb_l222 (23 June 2014)

Awww I do feel your pain as my boy (also a Clydesdale) is an extreme serial scratcher!!

I've seriously tried everything under the sun but nothing has a lasting effect.  Switching from hayleage to hay made no difference, straw to shavings - no difference.  He has no sugar in his diet, a very good balancer and is otherwise is fabulous health.  

I had to clip his feathers last year, for surgery, but this made no difference either and he actually did more damage as they were actually protecting his legs (they're there for a reason). 

I know people rate pig oil and sulphur but as someone has already said, be careful as sulphur can cause an extreme reaction in pink/sensitive skin. 

Good luck in your quest for an itch free neddy!!


----------



## cambrica (23 June 2014)

sasha1414 said:



			Thanks for the frontline advice, can I ask what form do I need to buy it in and where do I apply it? Sorry that sounds really basic, I mean do I need drops applied to a certain part of the leg or is there a spray that needs to be applied to the feathers?
		
Click to expand...

The frontline we buy in a spray with a funnel type top, designed for dogs but the vet recommends it. It only needs one squirt into the feathers so it contacts with the skin. If she doesn't like the spray then apply with cotton wool. You could try just the pig oil without the sulphur, we use it around the harvest mite time and it stops all stamping.


----------



## Welshboy (23 June 2014)

My HW cob is a sufferer too. I keep his legs clipped and have had success with 2 x dectomax injections - lasted 6 months. Also Frontline spray 10 days apart has worked well. After the dectomax or frontline, I keep his legs clipped and wash them every couple of weeks with Selsun shampoo (from chemist/boots).  It has an anti dandruff type action which removes scurf and therefore the habitat that mites enjoy.  It's does seem to really help keep on top of the situation - one bottle will last about two washes and costs £5.80


----------



## deb_l222 (23 June 2014)

Just seen your last post about frontline. 

You can only get frontline from a vets as it's classed as a medicine.  It will have to come from a small animal practice though as it's not licenced for horses - I say it's for the dogs. 

Buy the spray, not the drops, as horse skin isn't the same as dogs/cats and the drops won't absorb the same.  I've just bought a 250ml spray and it was 40 quid.  Three or four squirts onto each leg should be more than enough then repeat in a couple of weeks.  

My horse vets also do a liquid dectomax so that might be worth an ask.


----------



## cambrica (23 June 2014)

deb_l222 said:



			Just seen your last post about frontline. 

You can only get frontline from a vets as it's classed as a medicine.  It will have to come from a small animal practice though as it's not licenced for horses - I say it's for the dogs. 

Buy the spray, not the drops, as horse skin isn't the same as dogs/cats and the drops won't absorb the same.  I've just bought a 250ml spray and it was 40 quid.  Three or four squirts onto each leg should be more than enough then repeat in a couple of weeks.  

My horse vets also do a liquid dectomax so that might be worth an ask.
		
Click to expand...

If you can get a prescription from your vets Frontline 250ml is only £24 from Hyperdrug.


----------



## sasha1414 (23 June 2014)

Thank you so much for all your helpful replies, the frontline definitely sounds like it's worth a try so I'll pop to my small animal vets and tell them it's for my dogs. I had also queried if removing the feather entirely would do more harm than good so thanks for sharing your experience deb_l222 and it's great to know there are others with heavies and similar experiences. Her feathers are now mid-length so are providing sun protection again and I tend to find they help to protect the skin from mud etc. I do use pig oil as a protector from mud but could do a patch test of pig oil and sulphur and see if that would help. Thanks again


----------



## jojo5 (23 June 2014)

Just to add - as other posters have said - I have had to remove my boys feathers twice in the last two years ( for other reasons) and this made no difference to his mites, and I too felt that the feathers were protective for his legs.  Have had dectomax (used to work but not so much now), lime wash (good but smells horrible and difficult to get through to skin), pig oil with sulphur (ok but not convinced ), Nettex (ok).  Haven't tried Dermoline or Selsun as it happens so they are next on the list!


----------



## OWLIE185 (24 June 2014)

We wash with a medicated shampoo called Sedalin (Can buy on-line).  Works a treat.


----------



## Tronk (24 June 2014)

I had an Ardennes who suffered terribly with feather mite - until someone on here advised me to use dog flea collars on each leg!  Cheap, cheerful and worked a treat! 

Before that I'd used the pig oil and sulphur method which, although it worked, was very messy and unpleasant!


----------



## Beausmate (24 June 2014)

My vet prescribed an ivermectin wash for our cob's possible case of mites.  Worked out cheaper than Frontline, but you have to make sure you wash the whole leg,  up to elbows/stifles and along the belly.  Never did know if it was mites or not, but he's not been even slightly itchy since and that's after two years.  He does have sallenders/mallenders though, which is treated by rubbing E45  cream into the crusty bits every night.  I tried pig oil and sulphur, but the sulphur got onto his sheath whilst he was lying down and caused a skin reaction.


----------



## sasha1414 (24 June 2014)

Thanks everyone you've given me lots of good options and some hope! I'll give your recommendations a go and hopefully I'll have a less itchy and happier mare


----------



## Cahill (24 June 2014)

frontline pump spray(not the pipettes),buy from vets and say it is for your dog.
not licenced for horses but vet recommended.just remember to treat again a week later.

ps,have never had sore winter hands since using p.oil+sul.


----------



## sasha1414 (28 June 2014)

Hi,

Apologies for this probably ridiculous question but I noticed yesterday I'd gotten into a habit of picking my mares scabs as she gets mud fever due to the weakened skin and hence I pick off those scabs and treat them but I believe any scabs now will only be due to feather mites so the question is do I continue to pick the scabs as you would with mud fever or should I be leaving them except for making sure they are clean and disinfected? 

Thanks!


----------



## STRIKER (28 June 2014)

Neem oil is brilliant for mud fever aswell. 

As for the mites aside from the topical treatments and worming and injections, i would look at treating from the inside i.e. The horses immune system, bio plus is good, also what supps is the horse getting, is it correct or is it getting too much of one type, this can cause skin issues which can be perceived as being mites but is something else.  

This is just another avenue to look at and as with all my posts my suggestion is for one to think about it and if it makes sense then ask further from your vet, I in no way am telling you that this what you must do.

Hope you find a solution.


----------



## RutlandH2O (28 June 2014)

OWLIE185 said:



			We wash with a medicated shampoo called Sedalin (Can buy on-line).  Works a treat.
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure it's Sedalin? There's a mild sedative gel given to horses for stressful situations and for keeping them a bit more controlled after surgery, called Sedalin. Perhaps you are thinking of another product.

My Shires have been on twice yearly doses of Dectomax (3 injections, 10 days apart) for years. However, I think they are becoming sensitised to the mite bites as the drug wears off. I am now on a blitzing programme of attack whereby the horses' field shelter has been completely swept out and heavily dusted with diatomaceous earth. The horses' feather has been saturated to the skin with Switch before they were permitted in the shelter. Their winter accommodation, a 45' x 90' pole barn, has been swept out, removing all bedding, hay, cobwebs, troughs, and toys, and the entire floor substantially coated with diatomaceous earth. All corners and crevices have been filled with DE using large puffer bottles (proper face masks are utilised during the application process). Having used pig oil and sulphur for years with no joy, I've gone the DE route. I keep chickens and, for years, I battled scaly legs. I learned about DE from a chicken fancier some 4 years ago. Since then, I have NEVER had a scaly leg problem and my red mite problem is almost nil (the DE is mixed in the hens' bedding, nest boxes, dust bath, and mash). I figure, if those mites are controlled by DE, why not the horses' mites? Since the DE is not a chemical, but works by a physical action, I don't have to worry about another chemical entering their bodies. I was given the go-ahead to do this by a well-respected equine dermatologist. If I can avoid shaving the horses' legs, that's a bonus. If I wanted smooth-legged horses, I certainly would never have acquired Shires!


----------



## Cahill (28 June 2014)

the mites burrow under the skin so,once you are rid of them,the skin in the folds with always be prone to being course/rough,this is where the pig oil/sulphur can help .


----------



## GGMM09 (29 November 2016)

Cahill said:



			2 treatments of frontline a week apart cleared mine and didn't have to take feather off.
always have pig oil and flowers of sulphur in my tack room 

Click to expand...

what frontline and how much do you use please?


----------



## cblover (29 November 2016)

I have Clyde/shire yearling and a Clyde/shire/welsh cob, both are the feathered type obviously. I feed micronised linseed oil and salt to them but they can still itch their feathers.  Frontline is good, as are dectomax injections but I'm finding lincolns's muddy buddy cream and powder to be effective too. The cream clears up the scabs from mud fever and the powder is a barrier. Good luck!


----------



## jgmbng (29 November 2016)

Selsun medicated shampoo (selenium sulphide) worked for mine. Wash 3 times 5 days apart. We have had a good 4 months itch free using this method, however I can tell we are due for another 'dose' as he has started nibbling again.


----------



## Hexx (29 November 2016)

I started using Nizoral for my boy's mud fever - you get it at the Chemist, but, sadly, it only comes in small bottles.  I found it better than any other shampoo and it definitely made a difference.  He was also always drenched in pig oil!

Good old sudocreme works wonders for scabs - if they are really bad - sudocreme up and then cover with clingfilm - leave on overnight and then when you take the clingfilm off the scabs come too - very soothing.


----------



## Sukistokes2 (29 November 2016)

Throwing a spanner in the works are you sure its mites. Could it be sellenders and mellenders (also called grease by some ) , an over production of keratin. Gives you very similar symptoms and is often confused with mites. Therefore the injections are of no value. Its back to pig oil and sulphur, or hibi scrub which gave good results.


----------



## GGMM09 (29 November 2016)

Sukistokes2 said:



			Throwing a spanner in the works are you sure its mites. Could it be sellenders and mellenders (also called grease by some ) , an over production of keratin. Gives you very similar symptoms and is often confused with mites. Therefore the injections are of no value. Its back to pig oil and sulphur, or hibi scrub which gave good results.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure if this was to me or not? 

But......Nope, I am not 100% sure it's mite, only the stamping is the sign she is showing. She hasn't got any scabby areas or hugely greasy patches though? I did her with PO&S last week and ordered some more so will do her every week and see how she goes. Also done her 2 days in a row with Nettex Mite powder recently.


----------



## Sukistokes2 (29 November 2016)

GGMM09 said:



			Not sure if this was to me or not? 

But......Nope, I am not 100% sure it's mite, only the stamping is the sign she is showing. She hasn't got any scabby areas or hugely greasy patches though? I did her with PO&S last week and ordered some more so will do her every week and see how she goes. Also done her 2 days in a row with Nettex Mite powder recently.
		
Click to expand...

Just thought I'd ask, most vets just go for mites. They stamp with M and S as well.


----------



## Cahill (29 November 2016)

GGMM09 said:



			what frontline and how much do you use please?
		
Click to expand...

in the pump bottle,not the little pippettes.
not licenced for horses but recommended by a vet.
you cant see them,they burrow.
often leaving rough skin/scar tissue,this is where the follow up of po+s is needed to keep the skin flexiable.


----------



## Cobbytype (29 November 2016)

Beausmate said:



			My vet prescribed an ivermectin wash for our cob's possible case of mites.  Worked out cheaper than Frontline, but you have to make sure you wash the whole leg,  up to elbows/stifles and along the belly.  Never did know if it was mites or not, but he's not been even slightly itchy since and that's after two years.  He does have sallenders/mallenders though, which is treated by rubbing E45  cream into the crusty bits every night.  I tried pig oil and sulphur, but the sulphur got onto his sheath whilst he was lying down and caused a skin reaction.
		
Click to expand...

Similar to this... my vet recommended Ivermectin wormer mixed with some Vaseline or a plain, non-perfumed emollient - the ratio is around one part wormer to three parts Vaseline/emollient. The concoction is massaged into the skin/legs about once a fortnight to start with, then treat as and when thereafter if needs be. My vet's potion included Flamazine and Synulox to treat the sores by boy had, but at £50 a pop it's better to use something cheaper as a carrier for the wormer if your horse has no scabs/sores.


----------



## Chesterton72 (31 January 2017)

Can anyone help me stop grieving for my adorable 9 year old Clydesdale whose operation was 100 percent successful but he he did not recover from the operation it was presumed the anaesthetic was too much for him. I have now been told that heavy horses and anaesthetics are not a good mix. I want to continue riding but can't seem to bond with any new horses. Is it possible to love a horse too much?


----------



## Achinghips (31 January 2017)

The only thing that worked for one of my heavyweight mares, when the injection and pig oil sulphur and neem didn't was an invermectin wash solution made up especially by the vets. It was cheap enough too


----------



## LD&S (31 January 2017)

GGMM09 said:



			Not sure if this was to me or not? 

But......Nope, I am not 100% sure it's mite, only the stamping is the sign she is showing. She hasn't got any scabby areas or hugely greasy patches though? I did her with PO&S last week and ordered some more so will do her every week and see how she goes. Also done her 2 days in a row with Nettex Mite powder recently.
		
Click to expand...

My girl stamps but just now and again and only if it's muddy, as soon as the ground was hard she stopped and as I've not found any evidence of mites we've put it down to just an itch.


----------

